# Arthritis Acting Up...Again.



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

*sigh* I'm so done with all this lupus crap. I haven't even been able to ride more than once or twice a month lately because I've been so sore. Usually by the time I get off work I just want to go home, curl up into a ball, take my pain meds and go to sleep. The pain has just gotten to be so relentless and exhausting, and I can't go on Prednisone again... It makes me so insane that I can't even tolerate little things so I won't even go there unless I'm going to lose an organ otherwise. It all just seems so hopeless and like I have nowhere to go but down...and I'm effing 22. 

Now, I love my furry boy. I wish so much that I could get out to see him more, but at least I know he's looked after. I guess I've kinda resolved that even if I can't ride, I'm absolutely going to keep him. It's not like I can't afford it, and he really does take care of me when I DO get out to visit/ride. Yeah I'm paying for upkeep on a horse that I'm not really seeing right now but I also can't imagine what I'd do without him there, you know? Maybe that would sound silly to most people but I think a lot of you would understand. The hardest part is not knowing what's going to happen to me in the short or long run and I'm having to choose between mental and physical soundness which is totally unfair in my book.

Just venting again, sorry guys. :-(


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Heya! Have you ever had complementary therapy of any description?

Arthritis basics...well, there's glucosamine, making sure your extremities stay warm and that your bed is warm (modern electric blankets are great, they even have different heat zones to let you warm your feet/legs more than your trunk), Tiger Balm Red is all-natural and really brilliant to rub into achy joints and muscles, and there's eating lots of antioxidants, plus making sure you have adequate dietary intake of vitamins, minerals, essential fatty acids etc.

I'd like to recommend the book _Foods that Harm - Foods the Heal_ - it's a great encyclopaedia of foods and medical conditions that helps non-nutritionists make sense of the nutritional management options for various conditions. It has good entries on auto-immune disorders, arthritis etc.

Hope you feel better soon.


----------

